# July Giveaway - 3 Hammer Time Flocking Kits!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was going to wait to run this giveaway in July, but I feel the more time you have to get started on this great summer project, the better your results.

I'm giving away 3 Hammer Time Decoy Flocking Kits. I used the same kit for my decoys and I'm really happy with them. The summer is the best time to do them if you prep them on a hot day to let the adhesive "bake" the flocking into it. Then allowing it some time to cure ensures the best results.










I'm going to run this until July 18th to allow plenty of time to ship and give you plenty of time to do it and allow them to cure for the hunting season. I will do it the same way as always, I will pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing on July 19th decide the winners. The person with the winning number and the 2 closest numbers will be the winners. So if it closes on the number 5; 4 & 6 will also win. For 0, it will be 1 & 2; for 9, it will be 7 & 8.

*To be chosen as a finalist, all you have to do is reply to this post and name the subtitle of the picture below. The favorite 5 will be chosen, and the other 5 will be chosen by a random number generator.*

Deltaboy









For the rest of this summer, there will be a sale on Hammer Time Flocking Kits for only $49.95 + FREE SHIPPING! This kit can do up to 80 full decoy heads. Check out our store at the link below to order:

Hammer Time Decoy Flocking Kits

Good luck to everyone and please keep the replies clean!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Geese Gone Wild - Volume 2

Thanks!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Great giveaway!

'It only took half a bottle of Cuervo this time for the goose to say yes'


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard Scott was engaged, hope the bride doesn't see him cheating on her on a hunting trip!!!! 

Thanks for the chance Chris.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

CLICK IT AND LICK IT!!

Thanks Chris


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

"A loving moment in the field."  Nice pic.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

"See.....tastes like chicken"

Thanks Chris


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It doesn't look like the goose has a choice in this!!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

*THIS IS YOUR BRAIN ON HONK*!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

*Watch as I blow in this goose's mouth and make it fart!*

Thanks for the chance


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

The goose hunter defines "Slipping her the tongue... hope is not a him"

Tom


----------



## dekehunter (May 12, 2005)

Frenched Canadian!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

"See, that wasn't so bad"

Thanks Chris


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Will my tongue stick like Ralphie's to the flagpole in The Christmas Story????"


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Revive'em so we can blast'em again!*


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Chris
"I love you sooo much!"


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"Give me some tongue...baby!"


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You're still flappin' but one whif of my breath and your dead! uke:

Thanks Chris my new (used) dekes could use this.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

The true reason behind the obsession.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

For Deltaboy.......it was love at first flight!

:beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

*"On the next episode of Surviving Nugent, will Steve the gay vegetarian from San Francisco french kiss a dead goose after Ted shoots it? See who is sent off the ranch next!"*

whoever this guy is in the picture. I don't mean anything bad towards you, just trying win the flocking stuff.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Lucky your from North Dakota! If it were Minnesota you would be kissing the other end!!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

*"What the rookies goose hunter has to"*

Thank you for the sponsorship


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

*Shotgun Wedding*


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

goose hunting extreme's


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

FOWLPLAY!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Chris!

"Hmm...is this a head job or a hand job?"


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Mouth to mouth'em 
Thanks Chris


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Tongue Tied!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

subtitle: On this particular morning the birds were literally "in yo face."

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

"what happens in the field.... stays in the field" :beer:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

You can only do better from here out.

Thanks


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

why are you giving mouth to mouth to a goose that you just shot?

thanks chris


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Chris!!!

"Aflac"!!!

madison


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Boys and girls it was truly *ONE* *HELLUVA LONG OFF SEASON!*


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

"Look what happens when you perform the Heimlich Maneuver on a goose!"

Thanks Chris!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Unfortunately for conjoined twins, Scott and Beowulf, their nap was rudely interrupted by the early season...


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

" How much was that bet"?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

"If this is what you have to do to see who gets the leg band, then I'm licking it first!!!! Then ask yourself, If I'm willing to do this, where else do you think my tongue could have been? Or else you can have it!!!!!!"
FACE


----------



## beater (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate it when I get corn in my teeth, did he get it all?(goosehunter dental floss)
Thanks chris


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

"you promise theres no film in that camera?"

Way to keep it fun! Thanks Chris!

Jeff Given


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"As the hunter and the hunted slowly approach, tongues dripping with anticipation, a slow silence comes over the other hunters as they all find out the hunted is also male."

-or-

"We can see what's goin on in the front end, but it's good they cut that picture off so we don't know what's going on in the back end."

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

"The dillousional side effects of Methamphetamine"

Please don't include me in the drawing, i don't even have bigfoot decoys. Just had to post a caption. He must be one horny dude.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

The best part of hunting.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

If you have to decoy her in, shoot her down and have your friend hold her neck, just to get a little lovin ya might be a *******!!!!


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

"Their first date was going fine, but When Delta Boy finally made his move her reaction seemed forced."

side note: If things get this slow in the blind...it's time to pick up fellas.

Lovein' the giveaways Chris!


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

*desperate*


----------



## bojack (Jul 2, 2005)

Austin Powers would say "yao baby yao"


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

"love gesse?"


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

See you don't have to belong to PETA to love animals!

thanks Chris


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

"You may now kiss the bride."


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

I'm this close to opening a can of whip ***


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

"Man I wish I would have said 'truth'"

"And to think they said you were prude"

"Daddy likes"

"What about a pistol in my pants?"


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I like the hot Goose on Goose action myself.
God I hate it when your actions after a long night at the bar is caught on film. Great pic, thanks Chris


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

If Hammer Time Flocking Kits worked this good for this guy, just imagine what it can do for you!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Fear Factor.....NoDak style, you must eat the goose head and spit the bb's into the cup to win the $50,000

Thanks Chris


----------



## illsheds (Jun 24, 2004)

you may kiss the bride


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What to do to get 'that' taste out of your mouth.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey another great give away., Thanks

"This is what happens when you are away from your wife/girlfriend for too long."


----------



## DUtyler (May 4, 2005)

anything for a goose


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for sponsoring.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

*me love you long time *

thanks for the give away


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Goose hunting trip to Canada: 1500 dollars / Camera: 200 dollars / Bottle of taquilia 15 dollars / Catching your buddy french kissing a Canada goose and catching it on film: Priceless...

:beer:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

By the way, did I mention how much the bail was if we get caught doin' this...


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, not having the use of his arms or legs, was pointing out where the gooses "pecker" was...


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, stop kissin' that thing like it's your sister...


----------



## Metalman (Oct 24, 2002)

"And this is what $5 will get ya on a street corner in North Dakota!"


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOH That is the way he likes it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose Hunter (Jul 7, 2005)

"This is a Frenched Canada Goose " :eyeroll: Thanks Chris


----------



## bcduck (Jul 7, 2005)

"We're headed to the Honky Tonk party tonight baby!"


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

hunters version of vulccan mind probe,seen demestrated here seeking the answer to is there such a thing as an 18LBS goose?
thanks


----------



## TT (Jul 9, 2005)

If the blinds a rockin dont come knockin


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

"The idea of a blind date seemed like a good idea last night in the bar!"


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

"I'll let you kiss her one more time, then I am taking her back to the blind with me."


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm with Stupid.... :withstupid:


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

"Gimme some you feathered beauty"

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

thanks for the sponsorship....


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

"ralphy, can you tell me where Flick is?"


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

"Tastes like chicken!!"


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks like Goose, Tastes like Chicken!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Chris.
"Smells like chicken, keep on lickin'. Smells like trout, get the hell out."


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

I love you man!...or ma'am...or whatever


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

"there's no way you can tell...Oh, no you're right. He did just come out of the corn field."

OR:

"theres no way you can tell... Oh, damn your right. He did just come off the sewage ponds!."


----------



## pinecone (Jul 12, 2005)

And this is your brain on Quack!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn, baby, you know I didn't mean to hurt you. C'mon over and give Ike Turner a kiss


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey great giveaway

It really makes the decoys look great

Thanks Thomas


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

"Hey don't laugh she's better looking than the girl from the bar you were with last night, has better breath and bigger breasts to."

or

He's such a man-whore that he'd f#@! a goose if you held it for him

Thanks for the chance


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Another great contest Chris.

Later that morning, Deltaboy was accused by his fiance of having fowl breath.

Congrats Deltaboy on the wedding this weekend!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Great Give away

And next up in the guess what you are kissing.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Nevermind the tongue lashing. What's his hand doing in the blind?? 

Thanks for the chance chris :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey there honey, you coming into the blind with me after this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

CLOSED!

See link below for finalists:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=122991


----------

